# Has anyone heard of Santa Claus, Indiana?



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2021)

Yep, been there. 

We have Christmas, Florida near where I live.  There's a Christmas tree up year-round. People used to bring their cards every year to be stamped at the Christmas post office.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Dec 28, 2021)

jujube said:


> Yep, been there.
> 
> We have Christmas, Florida near where I live.  There's a Christmas tree up year-round. People used to bring their cards every year to be stamped at the Christmas post office.


We’ve heard of Celebration Florida but not Christmas. We’ll have to check it out!


----------



## Larry67 (Dec 28, 2021)

Sure, Been to Holiday World.


----------

